
Counterintuitive Competitive Advantages - Jun8
https://www.collaborativefund.com/blog/counterintuitive-competitive-advantages/
======
Jun8
I think this aligns with pg's advice for startups to "run upstairs", i.e.
"forcing bigger, slower competitors to follow [your company] over difficult
ground"
([http://paulgraham.com/wealth.html](http://paulgraham.com/wealth.html)). If
you're an elk with a smaller antler, it's better to move to areas where the
food is harder to find which would be hard for the big-antler guy to sustain
himself.

